# San Diego; Seaport Village Area; Rides?



## desertdude70 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello, I'm going to be in Sandy Eggo for a week or so and am looking to get in some riding. I will be staying in the vicinity of Gas Lamp / Seaport Village and am wondering if there are any routes and / or fast group rides in that area. I love to climb. I am thinking that maybe I will just take my cross bike with two sets of wheels so I can ride the road or light off road if the situation arises. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

Unfortunately there is a lot of urban area between Seaport Village and any sustained climbing but there is some great climbing within riding distance. If you head southeast from Seaport village down to the Otay Lakes area, that will lead you out to the Jamul area where that are some great climbs. The link below shows a route down to the Jamul area, the Honey Springs loop is a great ride but fairly hot this time of year:

http://classic.mapmyride.com/route/united-states/ca/san-diego/565129918856787308

You could also head north along the coast and there are plenty of hills leading up to Point Loma, on the north end of Pacific Beach and through La Jolla. 

As far as organized rides, SDBC rides from La Jolla on Saturday, Swami's from Encinitas up in San Diego North County, there is also a ride that leaves from a Chili's down near the intersection of Freeways 8 and 15, I have never done that one though. Lots of great riding here in SD but a little crazy down by the beach during the summer so watch the traffic.


----------

